# Spaceship ornament?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I want to make a space-themed tank, but I can't find a spaceship/rocket or UFO aquarium ornament anywhere! Does anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

You could try Amazon, no guarantee. Also, I guess u could post a thread in the classifieds section to see if anyone has an and is willing to sell you some or tell you where they got it.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

aqua001 said:


> You could try Amazon, no guarantee. Also, I guess u could post a thread in the classifieds section to see if anyone has an and is willing to sell you some or tell you where they got it.


Yeah I was thinking about posting in the classifieds....I think I might do that. BTW do you know if maybe a plastic hamster cage ornament would be safe for an aquarium?


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I think one of those colorful tunnels they have would be okay, but if you are talking about the toys they use to exercise their teeth, it might be a bit rough on their fins.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Legos! You could always build one. 

PVC is used a lot in aquariums, you might be able to fit pieces together to make a rocket ship, just remember to use aquarium sealant. And fill it with something heavy to weigh it down. Oh, or make it really wide and put holes in it for fish to swim in!

I have found a few things that would have to be cleaned and treated with that sealing spray.... but they cost a lot, LOL

http://steampunkrockets.com/

http://www.rubylane.com/item/628806-RL367/Vintage-Glass-Rocket-Ship-Perfume

These really looked cool!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/67360278/two-rocket-ship-tiles-mosaic-or-jewelry?ref=v1_other_2

I remember these things! You could fill them up with matching color rocks.. even use the rocks to make a porthole or something, then seal it closed!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/D-Fusion-De...ltDomain_0&hash=item3cc675da77#ht_2782wt_1397


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> Legos! You could always build one.
> 
> PVC is used a lot in aquariums, you might be able to fit pieces together to make a rocket ship, just remember to use aquarium sealant. And fill it with something heavy to weigh it down. Oh, or make it really wide and put holes in it for fish to swim in!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to find those for me! I really appreciate it . I really like the last one lol. Would I have to put sealant on that you think?


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Maybe check out the toy section at a store? A LEGO space theme would be neat!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

It's food grade plastic, so I don't think so. You would have to clean it really good, though. And the round one would make a great planet, maybe put a hole in the back for him to get inside, lol.

OH! Or cut holes in the shapes of continents! Though any holes you cut in those I would take the time to run a bead of aquarium sealant around, to prevent scrapes on sharp plastic edges.

I LOVE making home made aquarium decorations, but you have to be very thorough about cleaning and safety.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Poked around some more and found this.. maybe one for your theme tank?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Paperweights-/86922/i.html?_nkw=world&_sop=15


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

What about something like this if you can't find anything?
You can maybe light it up from underneath with a directional aquarium LED. I would think since it's glass it would be ok to add to an aquarium.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heavy-Moder...388?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231d93f5fc











Petco has a pretty neat alien skull cave but it would dwarf this blown glass paperweight.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh that thing is cool!!!


----------

